# Wings for the ATV



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Well with the lack of snow here Ive been pretty bored and needed a project. figured Id build some wings for my ATV plow. Had most of the material laying around so they were pretty cheap to make. Hopefully they hold up ok.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

farmerkev;2090719 said:


> Well with the lack of snow here Ive been pretty bored and needed a project. figured Id build some wings for my ATV plow. Had most of the material laying around so they were pretty cheap to make. Hopefully they hold up ok.


Nice job.....

I did a set a couple years for another PS Member that had a 48" blade and patterned them after Buyers ProWings.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I was 50/50 on what way to do them. I had this idea figured out in my head first so I went with it nothing perfect but they seem pretty solid.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

looks good, does it stop the plow from tripping?
I may make some for mine but out of plastic 55 gallon drum skins with a metal frame behind like yours


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice work!

can you post up a pic of how you mounted them on the back side of the plow!

thanks and let us know how they work when/if you get snow again this winter!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

ScubaSteve728;2090992 said:


> looks good, does it stop the plow from tripping?
> I may make some for mine but out of plastic 55 gallon drum skins with a metal frame behind like yours


Nope, still trips just the same as before.



sublime68charge;2091014 said:


> nice work!
> 
> can you post up a pic of how you mounted them on the back side of the plow!
> 
> thanks and let us know how they work when/if you get snow again this winter!


I will grab a picture next time I'm out by it! They definitely allow the plow to carry more snow, however I hit a curb pretty hard with one and bent it a little bit. going to have to find a way to tie them into the blade closer to the ground if I want to strengthen them up.


----------

